# Albino buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Got this trailcam picture of an albino buck from a buddy of a buddy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats sweet, but he'd better hope it snows soon


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Or hopefully He can learn to roll in the mud,Beautiful Deer though


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

That is soooo cool! The contrast of the horns....Amazing! Almost doesn't look real!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell Markfish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

massillonbuckeye said:


> don't tell markfish!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, good one!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice. On 96A between Senaca and Cayuga Lakes in Western NY is where my deer is from. They have a herd of about 200 white deer (not albino - brown eyes) inside the old army depot.


----------

